# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  RENDESIA E LUTJES (a eshte e nevojshme te lutemi?)

## NoName

*RENDESIA E LUTJES*

Don Albert *Jakaj*


*Pse eshte e rendesishme lutja?* Eshte nje pyetje per te gjithe njerezit dhe te gjitha koherat, qe ne fillim ne shfaqej si oksigjen qe te mund te realizojme takimin me Hyjin. Lutja eshte _frymemarrja_ dhe jeta e jetes sone: nuk mund te ekzistojme pa te, ne te vertete sot _njerezimi vuan, ne kulmin e pushtetit te vet, sepse nuk ka perkufizuar qendrimin e vet shpirteror, pra mungon Feja_. Lutja per njerzimin gjithnje eshte paraqitur si nje deshire e zjarrte. Pasi qe njeriu ka nevoje te lutet, detyrimisht se ka nevoje per Zotin, malli per Shtepine e amshuar; ne Psalmin 42 thuhet: _kur do te vij te shoh fytyren tende, o Zot?_.

Ne religjionet primitive lutja ishte e rendesishme per njeriun, sepse ndjente dobesi dhe falenderim. Ne te vertete, nuk eshte shpirti qe ka nevoje per tu lutur, por njeriu me tere qenien e tij. Mbi te gjitha sot njeriu e perkufizon vetveten si nje thirrje per tu realizuar, si nje projekt, nje ndjenje, nje deshire per te qene _me shume_. Kete plan njeriu e realizon duke stabilizuar - ne menyre progresive - nje raport me ate cfare e rrethon.

Nje deshire e njeriut, instinktiv dhe menjehershem, eshte qe te zoteroj gjerat metariale, per te cilat ka nevoje te jetoj, pra ky eshte dimensioni i tij ekonomik. Por njeriut nuk i mjafton marredhenia me te mirat ekonomike, ai ka nevoje dicka edhe me shume qe eshte ajo te zgjidhe problemin me njerezit tjere, ndersa ky eshte dimensioni politik. Poashtu njeriu ka nevoje te jete i inseruar, ne menyre te kenaqur, ne nje grup njerezish, qe nga familja e deri te bashkesia kombetare dhe nderkombetare. Akoma: njeriu zgjidh marredheniet e dyfishta, pra me gjerat dhe me te tjeret sipas nje kuptimi qe ai jep vetvetes dhe gjithe realitetit, pra ky eshte dimensioni kulturor.

Pothuajse eshte e pamundur te jesh njeri, te realizosh ne menyre te persosur keto tre dimensionet, duke mos kultivuar nje stil te brendshem, pra duke mos u lutur. Nese njeriu, ne te vertete, nuk percakton kohera te vetmise, nese nuk kerkon nga vetvetja nje brendesi autentike te bazuar ne kerkim dhe autokritike, te nje kujtese te urte te se kaluares dhe nje parashikim te se ardhmes, momentet e ndaleses dhe te vendosmerive te guximshme... bie ne nje rrezik te madh te mosvarrveshjes se marredhenieve te tij me gjerat (duke u bere keshtu skllav i gjerave materiale), menyra e tij e bashkejetes me te tjeret (dominat me te tjetret) dhe duke mos kuptuar keshtu qellimin e jetes se vet.

Kot nuk e pyesin nxenesit Jezusin: *Zoteri, na meso te lutemi*. Kerkesa bere Jezusit, nuk eshte vene aty rastesisht, por permbledh kerkesen e cdo njeriu dhe gruaje te cdo kohe qe ndjene nevojen e ketij oksigjeni, qe ndjene nevojen per te mbushur zbrastesiren e vet ekzistenciale. Hyji, nepermjet lutjes, behet pergjigje per pyetjet ekzistenciale. Lutja ve na dukje kufizimet e tua, duke te vene ne ate raport miqesie dhe te vecante me Hyjin: ne nje qendrim _fytyre me fytyre_, ne nje _zemer me zemer_, ne kete kerkim te vazhdueshem dhe te qendrueshem ne kerkim te Fytyres se tij.

Jane edhe keto arsye qe japim per jeten fetare. Te gjithe ndiejne kete nevoje te marredhenieve-komunikimi me Hyjin, sepse e tere jeta njerezore ka kete adrese: Hyjin. Dhe te gjithe orientohen drejt ketij Absoluti. Jeta shpirterore e te krishterit eshte e vetme, per natyren dhe qellimin qe permban, pra do te thote bashkon shpirtin me Hyjin, ne menyre jeton per lavdine e tij.

*Shen Toma i Akuinit* thoshte qe _homo est quodam_: njeriu eshte nje asgje, por qe ne Hyjin, eshte i afte per persosmerine. Nese njeriu hyn ne kete raport autentik me Hyjin dhe jeton thellesisht fene e tij, behet ne te vertete deshimitar i Absolutit, sipas shprehjes se famshme te shen Ireneut: _Homo vivens gloria dei!_ (njeriu i gjalle eshte lavdia e Hyjit).

Kush jeton ne kete komunikim te gjalle me Hyjin, kupton mire pse jeta e tij e krishtere duhet te konsiderohet thirrje. Kush jeton ne kete hir eshte i afte te dije *ne KE* beson, *per KE* punon dhe sakrifikon.

Kupton shume mire pergjegjesine e vet ne te vepruar, duke ditur te shqyrtosh ndermjet te mires dhe te keqes, pra _te suguroj kushtet e nevojshme [...] Vullnetin e Hyjit dhe e konkretisht, sa paraqet natyra e miresise, persosmerise, plotesise; si rrjedhoje sjelle falenderim ndaj Hyjit, per te jetuar sipas urdheri i pare i te gjithe Urdherimive_ (krah. Marku 12, 28 ). [...] Te shqyrtosh do te thote te kerkosh ate cfare do Hyji: pra te miren, te bukuren dhe natyrisht te verteten. Me konkretisht: _cfare te sjelle te duash Hyjin dhe te afermin_.

Prandaj i krishteri ka ne vetvete nje gezim te vecante: pra te kryej ne bote nje mision dhe te dialogoi me Hyjin. Me Hyjin ne zemer behesh dhurate per te tjeter, bujar me ta: homo homini Deus, shenje dhe sakrament i Dashurise se Hyjit, vella, deshmitar i te PA-DUKSHMIT. Jeta e nje besimtari, pra behet gjithmone e me shume nje jete intime me Hyjin, konfidence me Te, bashkim me Te.

----------

